
Show HN: Heatflask Animated Movement Geo-Viz app - bfef
https://www.heatflask.com
======
bfef
Hi HN people, what's up. I'm new here and this is my first post!

I've been working on an app for a while and I think it's ready for you all to
check out. It started out as a way to learn web-dev but it's developed into a
nice little project that could become a product.
[https://www.heatflask.com](https://www.heatflask.com)

In basic terms it is a visualization app for movement data that presents a new
way to look at Strava users' recorded runs/cycling/etc. It demonstrates what I
call a semi-static representation of an entity's location function. Sort of a
spacetime heatmap or something.

Suppose you could observe several versions of yourself: Yourself now, 1 minute
ago, one minute before that, and so on, all at the same time, so that there
are multiple copies of yourself, each one minute apart -- all existing in
parallel. Then your entire recorded location history could be represented as a
one minute loop. My app gives a glimpse into that representation, and you can
even make a little gif to share on social media.

I am working to add more features and have some ideas about where I want it to
go. As of now I have a few thousand users, mostly in Japan for some reason.
Check it out and let me know what you think!

